# golden on Craigslist



## woodysmama

I did too, but she probably wont like what I emailed her.....There are so many rescues out there, why would anyone advertise a beautiful Golden on there?...............


----------



## mylissyk

That's sad. Why does this happen so much? The dog can't go with the family when they move, I don't understand that. I would never move somewhere my dog couldn't go.


----------



## spruce

I got Bridger off Craigslist (shhhhh) -- the guy said he was overwhelmed with people interested. I write a very impressive dog owner resume & was chosen. Now Bridger probably wish he went somewhere that didn't have him neutered -- he's miserable


----------



## Jackson'sMom

woodysmama said:


> I did too, but she probably wont like what I emailed her.....There are so many rescues out there, why would anyone advertise a beautiful Golden on there?...............


Maybe because she's looking for some $$$ for the dog? That's the only thing I can think of, or else she's unaware of rescue. I e-mailed NorCal GRR (which I don't like, but notified them anyway) and sharlin for Homeward Bound GRR. Hopefully one of the groups can get this girl before she goes to a less-than-ideal home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

mylissyk said:


> That's sad. Why does this happen so much? The dog can't go with the family when they move, I don't understand that. I would never move somewhere my dog couldn't go.


 
In my book, that's a lame excuse. I moved from California to Texas by myself with 2 dogs, and back again with 3 dogs. So "can't take the dog" is lame.


----------



## Cam's Mom

I agree//very lame. We brought our old guy over from France with us. Lots of folks move both within the States and internationally with their dogs. It's an excues for "didin't realise it would take up so much time, not match my furnishings and create a mess"!

It's the 10-15 year olds that the owners can't be bothered with, or don't want to pay the vet bills anymore that get me...I am sad every day knowing Cam's days are numbered, and can't imagine anything that would persuade me to part with him.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I have contacted people with Goldens on Craigslist before about contacting rescues. Some of them got back to me and said they prefer to look for a good home on their own and to know where the dog is going. Now in some cases that might happen, and that is great. Other times I do agree they either want some money or they feel rescues could not find as good of a home as they could. 
All you can do is contact these people and hope they take the advice.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Got a response from the woman looking to rehome her golden:

thanks but I will check all references...work for spca...know what to look for..


She works for the SPCA and is still willing to give up her golden???


----------



## BeauShel

And if she works for SPCA then why is she going on craigs list. She probably would have heard about people looking for goldens or how great rescues are. I email every ad I see on Craigs list and also email the rescue.


----------



## Heidi36oh

mylissyk said:


> That's sad. Why does this happen so much? The dog can't go with the family when they move, I don't understand that. I would never move somewhere my dog couldn't go.


I'm moving with 4 dogs and they all can go, would never get rid of one just because I have to move. That's so sad.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

Wonder why the SPCA isn't helping her find the dog a home?? Something smells fishy and it's not the fish oil

I email posters on CL all the time about rehoming their Goldens. I have had the same experiences that Rob has, they either appreciate the help or they refuse it. All we can do is politely extend our services and hope the dogs' best interests are met in the end. 

Nicole


----------

